# Pannelli Fotovoltaici e Cappotto Termico



## Tobi (20 Dicembre 2022)

Apro qui , se non fosse il posto giusto spostate.

Negli ultimi anni si è incentivato molto a passare a questo tipo di energia, con il bonus 110 soprattutto è stato possibile ammodernare la propria casa. Io sto per comprare un appartamento dove a breve verranno completate le installazioni dei pannelli fotovoltaici e cappotto termico. Ci sono benefici tangibili? Si risparmia in maniera importante? Se qualcuno ha esperienze dirette batta un colpo


----------



## GP7 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Apro qui , se non fosse il posto giusto spostate.
> 
> Negli ultimi anni si è incentivato molto a passare a questo tipo di energia, con il bonus 110 soprattutto è stato possibile ammodernare la propria casa. Io sto per comprare un appartamento dove a breve verranno completate le installazioni dei pannelli fotovoltaici e cappotto termico. Ci sono benefici tangibili? Si risparmia in maniera importante? Se qualcuno ha esperienze dirette batta un colpo


La domanda posta in questa maniera non può che dare risposte affermative in linea di principio. 
La verità è che per dare una risposta più accurata andrebbe contestualizzato il caso di studio.
Ad esempio:
- anno di costruzione 
- stratigrafia pareti esistenti 
- tipologia immobile e fattore di forma 
- tipologia generatore di calore 
- bonus fiscali accessibili 
E ce ne sarebbero altre.
Insomma semplicisticamente la risposta è si, ma la materia merita uno studio adeguato.


----------



## Jino (20 Dicembre 2022)

Guarda il cappotto apporta sicuramente benefici sia a livello estivo che invernale, anche se ha anche qualche controindicazione a livello proprio di respiro della casa, manifestazione di muffe e cose simili. Anche se c'è da dire che i cappotti moderni non sono come i primi cappotti. 

Per quanto riguarda i pannelli secondo me se il progetto è totale, che quindi chiude il cerchio: pannelli fotovoltaici-pompa di calore-riscaldamento a pavimento allora il risparmio è importante...non allacci nemmeno il gas....vivi con la sola corrente, e quasi ti dimentichi cosa siano le bollette. Certo l'investimento iniziale è pesante. Poi c'è da dire una cosa però, il giorno in cui devi mettere mano ai pannelli perchè vecchi, quanto devi reinvestire? Il punto interrogativo rimane quello...


----------



## Tobi (20 Dicembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda il cappotto apporta sicuramente benefici sia a livello estivo che invernale, anche se ha anche qualche controindicazione a livello proprio di respiro della casa, manifestazione di muffe e cose simili. Anche se c'è da dire che i cappotti moderni non sono come i primi cappotti.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i pannelli secondo me se il progetto è totale, che quindi chiude il cerchio: pannelli fotovoltaici-pompa di calore-riscaldamento a pavimento allora il risparmio è importante...non allacci nemmeno il gas....vivi con la sola corrente, e quasi ti dimentichi cosa siano le bollette. Certo l'investimento iniziale è pesante. Poi c'è da dire una cosa però, il giorno in cui devi mettere mano ai pannelli perchè vecchi, quanto devi reinvestire? Il punto interrogativo rimane quello...



In questo caso parliamo di pompa di calore, sistema di raffreddamento caldo/freddo centralizzato, caldaia di ultima generazione cambiata da pochi mesi. Devono completare cappotto termico e fotovoltaico. La cosa che mi interessa è che l'ambiente sia ben riscaldato d'inverno , e fresco d'estate perché rispetto alla mia casa attuale c'è troppa dispersione oltre che troppa muffa. Ma parliamo di una casa vecchia 50 anni che abbiamo ristrutturato con mia moglie, mentre questo appartamento ha circa una decina di anni. Ecco se già mi dite che il cappotto termico porta umidità e muffe non partiamo benissimo


----------



## GP7 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> In questo caso parliamo di pompa di calore, sistema di raffreddamento caldo/freddo centralizzato, caldaia di ultima generazione cambiata da pochi mesi. Devono completare cappotto termico e fotovoltaico. La cosa che mi interessa è che l'ambiente sia ben riscaldato d'inverno , e fresco d'estate perché rispetto alla mia casa attuale c'è troppa dispersione oltre che troppa muffa. Ma parliamo di una casa vecchia 50 anni che abbiamo ristrutturato con mia moglie, mentre questo appartamento ha circa una decina di anni. *Ecco se già mi dite che il cappotto termico porta umidità e muffe non partiamo benissimo*


Non è proprio così. Diciamo che un cappotto termico tendenzialmente potrebbe accentuare alcuni ponti termici (ad esempio in corrispondenza dei serramenti) che si manifesterebbero sottoforma di muffa. Fondamentale è controllare l'umidità di un'abitazione. Ma questo a prescindere dal cappotto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Dicembre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Apro qui , se non fosse il posto giusto spostate.
> 
> Negli ultimi anni si è incentivato molto a passare a questo tipo di energia, con il bonus 110 soprattutto è stato possibile ammodernare la propria casa. Io sto per comprare un appartamento dove a breve verranno completate le installazioni dei pannelli fotovoltaici e cappotto termico. Ci sono benefici tangibili? Si risparmia in maniera importante? Se qualcuno ha esperienze dirette batta un colpo



Il cappotto termico è una bomba a mano. Se il cappotto è fatto bene, avrà anche un sistema di ventilazione. Ora non mi ricordo con precisione come si chiama il sistema, ma li fanno in modo che l'aria circoli e non si crei muffa.

Mio papà e mio fratello sono del mestiere e sanno bene ste cose. Se vivi in un posto in cui in giorni come questo di notte va a -7/-8 come da me ti fa una differenza abissale sul riscaldamento e anche d'estate la casa resta più fredda.


----------



## GP7 (20 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il cappotto termico è una bomba a mano. Se il cappotto è fatto bene, *avrà anche un sistema di ventilazione*. Ora non mi ricordo con precisione come si chiama il sistema, ma li fanno in modo che l'aria circoli e non si crei muffa.
> 
> Mio papà e mio fratello sono del mestiere e sanno bene ste cose. Se vivi in un posto in cui in giorni come questo di notte va a -7/-8 come da me ti fa una differenza abissale sul riscaldamento e anche d'estate la casa resta più fredda.


Come dicevo sopra, fondamentale è controllare l'umidità degli ambienti. Come? Ad esempio con una ventilazione puntuale (in alternativa al più complesso sistema centralizzato) con recupero di calore.


----------



## @[email protected] (20 Dicembre 2022)

Io abito in una casa da poco acquistata costruita circa 10 anni fa, classe C per intenderci. Ha il cappotto esterno e pur vivendo al nord sotto i 18 gradi non è mai scesa, i caloriferi hanno iniziato ad accendersi il mese scorso, tengo 20 gradi. Le bollette del gas sono molto basse e vivo su due piani circa 100mq. Certo contano anche i serramenti e se ai lati sei fortunato come ad avere due abitazioni a coprirti. Il sistema che dovrai assicurarti di avere è la vmc (ventilazione meccanica) che fa ricircolare l'aria in tutti gli ambienti della casa senza dover aprire le finestre.


----------



## mil77 (20 Dicembre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> In questo caso parliamo di pompa di calore, sistema di raffreddamento caldo/freddo centralizzato, caldaia di ultima generazione cambiata da pochi mesi. Devono completare cappotto termico e fotovoltaico. La cosa che mi interessa è che l'ambiente sia ben riscaldato d'inverno , e fresco d'estate perché rispetto alla mia casa attuale c'è troppa dispersione oltre che troppa muffa. Ma parliamo di una casa vecchia 50 anni che abbiamo ristrutturato con mia moglie, mentre questo appartamento ha circa una decina di anni. Ecco se già mi dite che il cappotto termico porta umidità e muffe non partiamo benissimo


Il cappotto termico sicuramente migliora la situazione di qualche grado sia in estate che in inverno. L'acqua calda è a gas o arriva dalla pompa di calore. Esperienza personale con la pompa di calore più facile rinfrescare d'estate che scaldare di inverno. Sui pannelli fotovoltaici in genere si risparmia cambiando le abitudini...utilizzando tanto la corrente quando la procedi tu, ossia di giorno e con il sole.


----------



## morokan (21 Dicembre 2022)

guarda abito in una casa vecchia ristrutturata 20 anni fa circa, muri grossi, con un pò di umidità, e mi hanno sconsigliato il cappotto per questo problema, in quanto se non è ventilato, il muro tende a non respirare, ho pannelli fotovoltaici, con pompa di calore, caldaia ibrida e pila di accumulo, è il secondo anno che la utilizzo, e non sono in grado di essere preciso, in quanto i prezzi sono saliti troppo per fare confronti, fin'ora la caldaia a metano è partita solo una sera, abito a Ferrara non è ancora troppo freddo, conto di arrivare a consumare intorno ai 1200 kwh per uscire dall'inverno se faccio i conti sui costi prima della guerra risparmierei intorno al 45/55 % rispetto a prima, la casa è riscaldata a termosifoni libera su 3 lati e 100 mt2


----------



## sampapot (21 Dicembre 2022)

parlo per esperienza personale....il cappotto termico è utilissimo per coibentare la casa e risparmiare sia sulla corrente elettrica (uso dei climatizzatori d'estate) che sul gas, ma occorre fare il punto su alcuni fattori:
il materiale utilizzato
la tecnica di posa
Lavoravo nel settore e ho sempre sconsigliato l'estruso (il tipo xps, che ha una sottile pellicola che "soffoca" il muro) e quello con grafite (grigio scuro), perché se non viene ombreggiato durante la posa, si scalda nelle giornate calde e tende ad imbarcarsi e danneggiarsi al sole)....personalmente ho utilizzato il sinterizzato (quello con le palline a vista) che è più traspirante e pur avendo un lambda (indice di trasmittanza termica) peggiore rispetto a quello grigio, ha il migliore rapporto efficienza/prezzo. Lo spessore va tarato in modo da raggiungere una resistenza termica (R) che ti permetta di ottenere gli sgravi fiscali (almeno 10 cm).
Il danno maggiore che reca il cappotto è il "soffocamento" degli ambienti, che si risolve con una corretta ventilazione, o con un sistema di ventilazione forzata, da progettare ante costruzione casa, o arieggiando gli ambienti quasi quotidianamente per eliminare il vapore d'acqueo (andrebbero usate anche pitture antimuffa).
Anche la posa deve essere fatta nel modo giusto, cioè incollando i pannelli mettendo la colla a punti (ai 4 spigoli e al centro) e non stendendola su tutto il pannello, perché è la colla che ha una traspirabilità quasi pari a zero, non l'eps. Consigliavo anche tasselli per il fissaggio meccanico.
L'intonaco deve essere sottile per non appesantire il cappotto e va utilizzata una rete apposita in fibra di vetro annegata nell'intonaco per dare compattezza al tutto. Io ce l'ho dai primi anni 90 e sono soddisfatto. Naturalmente il risparmio è massimo con un riscaldamento a pavimento (riscaldi l'acqua a 45° e non 60 come succede con i termosifoni ed è più omogeneo) ed una caldaia a condensazione.
Ah...il cappotto va esterno e non interno, per sfruttare il cosiddetto "volano termico"...in poche parole, d'inverno scaldi il muro e quando arieggi, anche se esce del caldo, il muro te lo "ributta" nell'ambiente facendo una sorta di scambio termico.
Poi c'è la questione fotovoltaico...potresti ottenere la piena autosufficienza energetica azzerando quasi completamente le bollette....consiglio un impianto da 6 kw..... servono 25-30 mq di tetto a sud disponibili. Con il superbonus era una pacchia, ma anche con la detrazione al 50% conviene sempre.
Consiglio l'abbinamento alle pile ad accumulo (10 kw), per poter utilizzare l'energia autoprodotta anche dopo il calare del sole, anche se il prezzo raddoppia. Le abitudini vanno un pò cambiate, in modo da fare i lavori che assorbono la maggiore quantità di corrente (lavatrici, asciugatrici,...) di giorno (basta programmarle) per usare l'energia che si sta producendo...quindi a costo zero. 10 kw di pile cariche ti aiutano a passare la notte se non hai elettrodomestici esosi in funzione. Poi c'è anche lo scambio sul posto...se produci più del tuo fabbisogno, puoi vendere la corrente in esubero al tuo fornitore, ma ti pagano pochissimo. Se poi sostituisci la caldaia con una a pompa di calore, ti scorderai per sempre del gas e dei relativi rincari.
Cappotto e fotovoltaico sono interventi che puoi fare anche dopo la costruzione della casa, anche se l'ottimo sarebbe progettarli pre-costruzione (ottimizzi alcuni costi e poi puoi utilizzare delle tegole con le celle incorporate, ma non so dirti se sono efficienti come un pannello standard, che produce circa 400 W).......una casa costruita in questo modo risulterà in classe energetica A.......spero di non aver scordato nulla e di esserti stato d'aiuto


----------



## Zenos (21 Dicembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> parlo per esperienza personale....il cappotto termico è utilissimo per coibentare la casa e risparmiare sia sulla corrente elettrica (uso dei climatizzatori d'estate) che sul gas, ma occorre fare il punto su alcuni fattori:
> il materiale utilizzato
> la tecnica di posa
> Lavoravo nel settore e ho sempre sconsigliato l'estruso (il tipo xps, che ha una sottile pellicola che "soffoca" il muro) e quello con grafite (grigio scuro), perché se non viene ombreggiato durante la posa, si scalda nelle giornate calde e tende ad imbarcarsi e danneggiarsi al sole)....personalmente ho utilizzato il sinterizzato (quello con le palline a vista) che è più traspirante e pur avendo un lambda (indice di trasmittanza termica) peggiore rispetto a quello grigio, ha il migliore rapporto efficienza/prezzo. Lo spessore va tarato in modo da raggiungere una resistenza termica (R) che ti permetta di ottenere gli sgravi fiscali (almeno 10 cm).
> ...


Ottimo solo una piccola precisazione. L ecobonus per efficientamento energetico dovrebbe essere al 65% non al 50


----------



## GP7 (21 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ottimo solo una piccola precisazione. L ecobonus per efficientamento energetico dovrebbe essere al 65% non al 50


Fotovoltaico e accumulo, fuori da Superbonus, sono al 50%.
E proprio per questo, attenzione, non è scontato il ritorno economico dell'investimento in 10 anni se l'impianto non è dimensionato a dovere. Soprattutto per via dell'incremento dei costi subito da questi sistemi negli ultimi due anni.


----------



## Zenos (21 Dicembre 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Fotovoltaico e accumulo, fuori da Superbonus, sono al 50%.
> E proprio per questo, attenzione, non è scontato il ritorno economico dell'investimento in 10 anni se l'impianto non è dimensionato a dovere. Soprattutto per via dell'incremento dei costi subito da questi sistemi negli ultimi due anni.


Hai ragione nel 65% rientra il solare termico ma non il fotovoltaico.


----------



## UDG (21 Dicembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda il cappotto apporta sicuramente benefici sia a livello estivo che invernale, anche se ha anche qualche controindicazione a livello proprio di respiro della casa, manifestazione di muffe e cose simili. Anche se c'è da dire che i cappotti moderni non sono come i primi cappotti.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i pannelli secondo me se il progetto è totale, che quindi chiude il cerchio: pannelli fotovoltaici-pompa di calore-riscaldamento a pavimento allora il risparmio è importante...non allacci nemmeno il gas....vivi con la sola corrente, e quasi ti dimentichi cosa siano le bollette. Certo l'investimento iniziale è pesante. Poi c'è da dire una cosa però, il giorno in cui devi mettere mano ai pannelli perchè vecchi, quanto devi reinvestire? Il punto interrogativo rimane quello...


In inverno, i pannelli fotovoltaici producono poco, e quindi la maggior parte di corrente la si prende dalla rete e quindi le bollette arrivano e come. Poi non dimentichiamoci che a fine 2024 lo scambio sul posto non esisterà più


----------



## Devil man (21 Dicembre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Apro qui , se non fosse il posto giusto spostate.
> 
> Negli ultimi anni si è incentivato molto a passare a questo tipo di energia, con il bonus 110 soprattutto è stato possibile ammodernare la propria casa. Io sto per comprare un appartamento dove a breve verranno completate le installazioni dei pannelli fotovoltaici e cappotto termico. Ci sono benefici tangibili? Si risparmia in maniera importante? Se qualcuno ha esperienze dirette batta un colpo


io dovrei iniziare i lavori ad anno nuovo ti saprò dire  ho chiuso la cila 1 mese fa ma causa festivi ecc... si rimanda a febbraio i lavori forse.. dipende dalle ditte.. mi ci sono voluti 2 anni quasi per chiudere il progetto e che fosse tutto in regola, incluso di assicurazione.

mi rifanno tutte le scale esterne
il cappotto
gli infissi nuovi
gli avvolgibili
le tende nuove
la batteria di accumulo
i pannelli solari
il boiler di accumulo
e la centralina di caricamento auto elettrica

tutto al 110%


----------



## sampapot (22 Dicembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> In inverno, i pannelli fotovoltaici producono poco, e quindi la maggior parte di corrente la si prende dalla rete e quindi le bollette arrivano e come. Poi non dimentichiamoci che a fine 2024 lo scambio sul posto non esisterà più


con lo scambio sul posto, rientri di un cifra irrisoria...200-300 euro all'anno....ti pagano circa 0.11 euro per ogni kw in surplus
Per la resa, dipende dalla zona in cui uno abita....statisticamente, nella mia zona, un impianto da 6 kw produce circa 7000 km/anno e solo per 2-3 mesi vado in deficit...o meglio...dovrei andare in deficit....naturalmente dipende dai consumi familiari...me lo hanno installato questa settimana, quindi al momento non ho dati oggettivi...quello sotto è un grafico un pò sottostimato






Ad esempio (dati Sorgenia), con un *impianto da 6 kW installato a Roma,* composto da pannelli silicio cristallini con una perdita del 14%, un’inclinazione di 35 gradi e un orientamento di 5 gradi, il sistema calcola il seguente rendimento mensile:
● Gennaio 486 kWh;
● Febbraio 561 kWh;
● Marzo 718 kWh;
● Aprile 796 kWh;
● Maggio 891 kWh;
● Giugno 895 kWh;
● Luglio 971 kWh;
● Agosto 939 kWh;
● Settembre 778 kWh;
● Ottobre 671 kWh;
● Novembre 520 kWh;
● Dicembre 493 kWh.

al nord sarà meno performante (-15%) mentre al sud sarà più performante...secondo quanto detto dagli esperti, la riduzione della bolletta dovrebbe essere dell'80%....vi farò sapere


----------



## Albijol (22 Dicembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> con lo scambio sul posto, rientri di un cifra irrisoria...200-300 euro all'anno....ti pagano circa 0.11 euro per ogni kw in surplus
> Per la resa, dipende dalla zona in cui uno abita....statisticamente, nella mia zona, un impianto da 6 kw produce circa 7000 km/anno e solo per 2-3 mesi vado in deficit...o meglio...dovrei andare in deficit....naturalmente dipende dai consumi familiari...me lo hanno installato questa settimana, quindi al momento non ho dati oggettivi...quello sotto è un grafico un pò sottostimato
> Vedi l'allegato 4182
> 
> ...



Quanto mi piacciono questi post...complimenti! Cmq da quello che so dla 2024 lo scambio sul posto viene eliminato, dicono per non sovraccaricare la rete....


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quanto mi piacciono questi post...complimenti! Cmq da quello che so dla 2024 lo scambio sul posto viene eliminato, dicono per non sovraccaricare la rete....


In realtà dovrebbe essere sostituito da un altro meccanismo,il ritiro dedicato...


----------



## Albijol (22 Dicembre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Apro qui , se non fosse il posto giusto spostate.
> 
> Negli ultimi anni si è incentivato molto a passare a questo tipo di energia, con il bonus 110 soprattutto è stato possibile ammodernare la propria casa. Io sto per comprare un appartamento dove a breve verranno completate le installazioni dei pannelli fotovoltaici e cappotto termico. Ci sono benefici tangibili? Si risparmia in maniera importante? Se qualcuno ha esperienze dirette batta un colpo



Quanto pagherai per il cappotto e per il fotovoltaico, al netto di eventuali bonus? Cmq fare una stima di quando rientrerai nell'investimento è impossibile, i prezzi di gas e luce sono troppo volatili al momento e non si sa a che prezzo si stabilizzeranno.


----------



## UDG (22 Dicembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> con lo scambio sul posto, rientri di un cifra irrisoria...200-300 euro all'anno....ti pagano circa 0.11 euro per ogni kw in surplus
> Per la resa, dipende dalla zona in cui uno abita....statisticamente, nella mia zona, un impianto da 6 kw produce circa 7000 km/anno e solo per 2-3 mesi vado in deficit...o meglio...dovrei andare in deficit....naturalmente dipende dai consumi familiari...me lo hanno installato questa settimana, quindi al momento non ho dati oggettivi...quello sotto è un grafico un pò sottostimato
> Vedi l'allegato 4182
> 
> ...


Per quanto riguarda lo scambio sul posto, il rientro dipende da quanto consumi la sera o quando non producono abbastanza. E poi conta che in giorni nuvolosi producono pochissimo (vogliono il sole non basta la luce del giorno, il mio impianto da 3kW ne produce più o meno mezzo kW se va bene) , e quando nevica dato che si accumula la neve sui pannelli la produzione è 0


----------



## GP7 (22 Dicembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> con lo scambio sul posto, rientri di un cifra irrisoria...200-300 euro all'anno....ti pagano circa 0.11 euro per ogni kw in surplus
> Per la resa, dipende dalla zona in cui uno abita....statisticamente, nella mia zona, un impianto da 6 kw produce circa 7000 km/anno e solo per 2-3 mesi vado in deficit...o meglio...dovrei andare in deficit....naturalmente dipende dai consumi familiari...me lo hanno installato questa settimana, quindi al momento non ho dati oggettivi...quello sotto è un grafico un pò sottostimato
> Vedi l'allegato 4182
> 
> ...



Lo scambio sul posto (SSP) non funziona secondo i kW in surplus immessi in rete. Si tratta piuttosto di una batteria "virtuale" fornita dalla rete. A fine anno viene fatto un conteggio di tutti i kW prelevati e di tutti i kW immessi in rete e secondo una formula che non sto a riportare (ma che prende il minore dei due contributi) riconosce un corrispettivo all'utente finale. E non è nemmeno così irrisorio perché si muove di pari passo con il costo dell'energia e pertanto nell'ultimo anno è decisamente aumentato. 
Io, ad esempio, ho effettuato una simulazione sulla base dei dati di 4 anni di produzione e consumo al fine di valutare la convenienza di installare le batterie di accumulo usufruendo del bonus 50%. Dai miei calcoli la perdita sul contributo dello scambio sul posto (perché chiaramente se accumulo nelle batterie immetto molta meno energia in rete) sommata all'investimento (50% a carico in dieci anni) non viene compensata dal risparmio che avrei aumentando l'autoconsumo (e diminuendo i prelievi) e non sarei in grado di ottenere tempi di ritorno dell'investimento inferiori a 10 anni (limite di economicità). 
Pertanto fino a che resterà in vigore lo SSP sicuramente non ricorrerò all'utilizzo delle batterie (salvo diminuzione sensibile dei prezzi delle medesime). E mi auguro succeda come con il Mercato Protetto che doveva essere abolito da anni ed è invece ancora tuttora in vigore.

Il nuovo meccanismo di Ritiro Dedicato (RID) è già in vigore ed è obbligatorio per chi installa impianti fotovoltaici all'interno del bonus 110. 

Per quanto concerne la copertura dei fabbisogni chiaramente non esiste uno schema predeterminato come ogni tanto si legge del tipo "_installa 6kW di fotovoltaico e 10 kWh di batterie e sei autosufficiente_". Vanno puntualmente definiti carichi elettrici dell'abitazione e producibilità dell'impianto e messi a confronto mese per mese. Solo in questo modo si può correttamente dimensionare un impianto fotovoltaico e ottimizzare l'investimento.
Ma usciamo dall'equivoco, specie per immobili (esistenti da efficientare) posti nelle regioni del Nord, che si possa avere l'autosufficienza; purtroppo lo squilibrio tra carichi e produzione è troppo pronunciato sia in inverno (C>>P) che in estate (P>>C).


----------



## sampapot (23 Dicembre 2022)

le batterie incidono per il 50% circa sul costo totale dell'impianto...senza di quelle, al calare del sole sei costretto ad attingere alla rete...dipende dalle abitudini, ma se consideriamo che la maggior parte dei consumi (lampadine, tv, forno, phon, clima,...) avviene solitamente di sera, è probabile che il risparmio in bolletta non superi il 50%...con le batterie il risparmio dovrebbe essere di circa l'80% (tutte stime naturalmente).
Supponiamo che uno spenda 2.000 euro l'anno per la corrente elettrica, potrebbe risparmiare 1.600 euro...se le batterie costano 10.000 euro, in 6-7 anni ammortizzi il costo...dall'ottavo anno è tutto di guadagnato, e se consideriamo che le batterie vengono garantite per più 25 anni, il risparmio si dovrebbe notare. Conti fatti senza considerare la detrazione fiscale.
Io ho rapportato i miei consumi mensili con le medie produttive mensili di un impianto da 6 kw della mia provincia e ci sono 2-3 mesi in cui vado in deficit, nell'ordine di 150-200 kw totali, che potrei tranquillamente coprire con gli introiti dello scambio sul posto.
In caso di cielo coperto sicuramente ci sarà una minore produttività, che però non è possibile prevedere...al riguardo c'è però una copertura assicurativa che ti garantisce un certo livello produttivo....ma con le temperature medie in aumento, non penso che ci saranno problemi...se poi uno abita al sud, avrà sicuramente una migliore resa.
I conti che ho fatto dicono che dovrei risparmiare parecchio...vi terrò aggiornati appena avrò dei dati statistici, se vi interessa


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> io dovrei iniziare i lavori ad anno nuovo ti saprò dire  ho chiuso la cila 1 mese fa ma causa festivi ecc... si rimanda a febbraio i lavori forse.. dipende dalle ditte.. mi ci sono voluti 2 anni quasi per chiudere il progetto e che fosse tutto in regola, incluso di assicurazione.
> 
> *mi rifanno* tutte le scale esterne
> il cappotto
> ...


Noi che paghiamo le tasse, te lo rifacciamo.

Non è una cosa astratta


----------



## UDG (23 Dicembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> le batterie incidono per il 50% circa sul costo totale dell'impianto...senza di quelle, al calare del sole sei costretto ad attingere alla rete...dipende dalle abitudini, ma se consideriamo che la maggior parte dei consumi (lampadine, tv, forno, phon, clima,...) avviene solitamente di sera, è probabile che il risparmio in bolletta non superi il 50%...con le batterie il risparmio dovrebbe essere di circa l'80% (tutte stime naturalmente).
> Supponiamo che uno spenda 2.000 euro l'anno per la corrente elettrica, potrebbe risparmiare 1.600 euro...se le batterie costano 10.000 euro, in 6-7 anni ammortizzi il costo...dall'ottavo anno è tutto di guadagnato, e se consideriamo che le batterie vengono garantite per più 25 anni, il risparmio si dovrebbe notare. Conti fatti senza considerare la detrazione fiscale.
> Io ho rapportato i miei consumi mensili con le medie produttive mensili di un impianto da 6 kw della mia provincia e ci sono 2-3 mesi in cui vado in deficit, nell'ordine di 150-200 kw totali, che potrei tranquillamente coprire con gli introiti dello scambio sul posto.
> In caso di cielo coperto sicuramente ci sarà una minore produttività, che però non è possibile prevedere...al riguardo c'è però una copertura assicurativa che ti garantisce un certo livello produttivo....ma con le temperature medie in aumento, non penso che ci saranno problemi...se poi uno abita al sud, avrà sicuramente una migliore resa.
> I conti che ho fatto dicono che dovrei risparmiare parecchio...vi terrò aggiornati appena avrò dei dati statistici, se vi interessa


Quanto ti vengono garantite le batterie?? Forse intendi i pannelli fotovoltaici


----------



## sampapot (23 Dicembre 2022)

25 anni i pannelli...per inverter e batterie 10 anni al produttore.... estesi poi con l'assicurazione (non ricordo bene)...so solo che copre i danni atmosferici e una soglia minima di efficienza


----------

